# white fuzz



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi my 20 gal still cycling has white fuzz all over the food that left very few particles but still some. any excess food that is caught in the hornwort gets fuzz on it within 2 hr. btw tank is only about 1 week old so very new to cycle. please help


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you cycling with or without fish. If your cycling with fish your feeding to much, if not it really won't hurt but will help the cycle more.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

4 zebra dinos and 4 green tigers are in there.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cut back on your feeding while cycling. Feed every other day just what they can eat in 2 minutes. Should clear up. And test your water for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates daily.


----------

